# بث فى افضل انواع مواسير التمديد فى الاعمال الصحيه



## المهندسه أم ليلى (4 يونيو 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الاخوه الكرام جائنى هذا السؤال اليوم فى الاعمال الصحية افضل انواع تركيب الانابييب وتمديدات هل هو البى فى سى ام البروبلين ام الحديد من الاخ عادل الجزار200 و لكنى احببت ان اشارككم عسى الله ان تعم الفائده [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سنتكلم عن اول نوعين و ذلك لانهم الاكثر استخدام اما الحديد فأستخداماته قليله جدا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مواسير ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] pvc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكونه من ثلاث عناصر هى الكربون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النيتروجين الكلور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهناك انواع منها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] pvc upvc cpvc[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مادة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Upvc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هي نفسها مادة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Pvc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأساسية وحرف الـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] U [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يشير الى أنها مادة غير لدنة وهذه المادة تستخدم للماء البارد سواء كان للصرف الصحي أو مياه الشرب الباردة إذ أن هذه المادة لا تتحمل حرارة أكبر من 65 درجة مئوية ثم تبدأ بالذوبان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اما ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] cpvc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فيشير حرف ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] c [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكلور حيث انه يوجد بكثافه اعلى مما يعطيها مقاومه اعلى للحراره تصل الى 103 درجه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لذلك تستخدم فى مواسير مياه الشرب الحاره[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و تستخدم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]upvc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للصرف وتغذية المياه نستخدم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] cpvc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]او على الاقل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]pvc[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]وتمتاز الأنابيب المصنوعة من هذه المادة بخواصها الفيزيائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية العالية الجودة، وبمقاومتها الممتازة للتآكل والصدأ، التي تواجهها مثيلاتها من المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الأنابيب وخاصة المعدنية[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وتتعدى ذلك كله متميزة بتكلفتها المنخفضة وسهولة نقلها وتركيبها. مما جعل هذه المميزات استهلاك الأنابيب البلاستيكية المصنوعة من مادة "بي في سي[/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]يحتل موقع الصدارة في كثير من دول العالم. ويشار هنا إلى ما حققته صناعة الأنابيب البلاستيكية من نجاحات في السوق المحلية مواكبة لما تحققه من نجاحات غير مسبوقة في الأسواق العالمية. إلا أنه وعلى النقيض من ذلك فقد يظهر بين الحين والأخر ما يثير الجدل حول سبب تكسر بعض الأنابيب بعد استخدامها في شبكات المياه لفترات ليست بالطويلة، ولا سيما أن تلك الأنابيب المصنوعة من مادة "بي في سي") قاومت وما زالت تقاوم لسنوات طويلة تصل إلى الخمسين عاماً في بلدان العالم المتقدم. ومن هنا يجدر طرح ومناقشة العوامل المسببة لمثل تلك التكسرات والتي تم إثباتها من خلال الدراسات العلمية المختلفة والخاضعة إلى مجموعة من المواصفات والمقاييس الدولية، منها ما هو متعلق بجودة الأنابيب نفسها، ومنها تلك المقاييس الخاصة بالنقل والتخزين، ومن ثم بالتركيب وظروف التشغيل[/FONT].*[FONT=&quot]قد اجريت بعض الاختبارات عليها قد قللت من الرغبه فى تركيباها تجارب ايضا خاصه بالصحه العامه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه الاسباب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تدور في محاور أربعة تتفاوت في نسبها ونطاق تأثيرها[/FONT]:[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا: أخطاء أثناء عملية إنتاج الأنابيب[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تظل الأخطاء الإنتاجية عاملاً مهما، لأن أثرها يتعدى عملية الإنتاج ذاتها ليشتمل على مضاعفة أثر المتغيرات الأخرى. فوجود خطأ إنتاجي يقود إلى تقليل العمر الافتراضي للأنابيب حتى في حالة نقلها و تخزينها وتركيبها واستخدامها التشغيلي بشكل صحيح، ومن الجانب الآخر فإن وجود مثل هذه الأخطاء في الإنتاج مع وجود خطأ مثيل في إحدى تلك المتغيرات، سيضاعف دون شك تقليل العمر الافتراضي للأنابيب. ومن الأخطاء الشائعة في عملية الإنتاج ما يلي[/FONT]:
- [FONT=&quot]محاولة تقليل تكاليف إنتاج الأنابيب البلاستيكية من المحولين النهائيين، إما بإنتاج الأنابيب بشكل سريع لزيادة معدلات الإنتاج بغض النظر عن الجودة، أو بالمبالغة في إضافة بعض المواد ذات التكاليف المنخفضة. فمن المعروف أن جودة الخواص الكيميائية والفيزيائية والميكانيكية للأنابيب تتأثر بإضافة بعض المواد التي تسمى بمواد الحشو[/FONT] Fillers[FONT=&quot]، التي يجب أن لا تضاف بنسبة تتجاوز 7 في المائة من كمية الـ "بي في سي" المستخدمة كما أوضحت التوصيات العالمية. وسواء كانت الأسباب متعلقة بالإنتاج السريع غير المطابق للجودة، أو باستخدام نسب عالية من مواد الحشو فإن ذلك يؤثر بشكل مباشر في تجانس مادة "بي في سي" مع تلك المواد، ومن ثم يقود إلى التأثير في الخواص المختلفة لطبيعتها ويؤدي إلى مثل تلك التكسرات، ومن هنا نجد الهوة الكبيرة بين جودة الأنابيب المصنعة في كثير من الدول التي تطبق رقابة صارمة على الجودة والدول الأخرى، على الرغم من أن كلاً منها يستعمل في الأصل مادة "بي في سي"، التي لها القدرة على التحمل لمدة تفوق قريناتها من المواد المستخدمة للتطبيقات نفسها[/FONT].
- [FONT=&quot]إنتاج سماكة لا تتفق مع السماكة المطلوب توافرها للأنابيب بحيث يتم إنتاج أنابيب بالحجم المطلوب نفسه (قطر الأنبوب)، ولكن يتم تقليل سمك الجدار، مما قد يؤثر على صلابة تلك الأنابيب ويؤدي إلى التأثير البالغ في نتائج الاختبارات الميكانيكية، وتلك الاختبارات المتعلقة بارتفاع الضغط وبالتالي يقلل عمرها الافتراضي[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ومع ما ذكر آنفاً من أخطاء إنتاجية متفاوتة ومختلفة في أسبابها، إلا أن جميعها يؤدي إلى نشوء تكسرات صغيرة تتمدد حتى تسبب تسرباً في المياه وتنتهي في بعض الأحيان إلى التكسر الكلي للأنبوب. إن تلافي مثل تلك الأخطاء مع استخدام ظروف إنتاجية صحيحة سيضمن مستقبلاً إنتاج أنابيب ذات جودة عالية تحقق أفضل النتائج الممكنة، وعلى العكس من ذلك فإنه من الخطر الإنتاج بجودة متدنية تؤدي إلى تفاقم المشكلة إذا لم يتم ضبط جودة الإنتاج. ومن هنا تأتي أهمية طلب المستهلك النهائي لتلك الأنابيب شهادات الجودة التي تتفق مع المواصفات والمقاييس الدولية للحد من تسويق الأنابيب المغشوشة في الأسواق المحلية والخارجية على حد سواء، ولاسيما أن التغيير المنشود وجميع مقومات النجاح متوافرة لدى منتجي تلك الأنابيب[/FONT].
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا: أخطاء في النقل والتخزين[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]من المهم العناية الكاملة بما جاءت به المواصفات القياسية في النقل والتخزين. ولتلافي الأخطاء التي قد تنتج عن ظروف النقل والتخزين غير المناسبة يجب اتباع التالي[/FONT]:
[FONT=&quot]أن لا يزيد ارتفاع الأنابيب المخزنة بشكل طولي أو عرضي فوق بعضها البعض عن متر حداً أقصى، مما يسهل عملية نقلها واستخدامها بعد ذلك[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]من المعروف أن أنابيب "بي في سي" المستخدمة في شبكات المياه تحتوي على نسب بسيطة من الإضافات المقاومة لأشعة الشمس نظراً لاستخدامها تحت سطح الأرض[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وعلى ذلك فإنه من الواجب نقل وتخزين تلك الأنابيب بعيداً عن تعرضها المباشر والزائد لأشعة الشمس الذي يسبب تغيراً في اللون، ويقود إلى فقد تلك الأنابيب بعض خواصها الميكانيكية، وبالتالي يقلل أعمارها الافتراضية، مؤدياً إلى تكسرها في النهاية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]أن تكون الأنابيب بكامل امتدادها أثناء نقلها أو تخزينها، حيث إن انحناءها لوقت طويل قد يؤدي إلى عيوب في الأنابيب مما يقلل مقاومتها للحمل بعد عملية الدفن[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]نقل الأنابيب بعناية حتى تتجنب أي ضربات قوية أو انحناءات تؤدي إلى تكسرات مستقبلية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وقد تتضاعف آثار حدوث أخطاء في النقل والتخزين عند استخدام ظروف إنتاجية أو تشغيلية غير سليمة، مما يقود إلى فشل تلك الأنابيب في اجتياز الاختبارات الميكانيكية، ويؤدي إلى تقليل مقاومتها للظروف المختلفة ومن ثم تكسرها[/FONT]​


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (4 يونيو 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا: أخطاء في التركيب[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا شك أن التركيب عامل مؤثر يجب فيه مراعاة جميع المواصفات القياسية التي تهتم بطريقة تركيب ودفن أنابيب وأكواع الـ "بي في سي"، مع مراعاة مقاسات خنادق الدفن وكذلك نوعية التربة المستخدمة في ذلك الدفن. كما أن أحد الأسباب المهمة في الانكسارات هي استخدام نوع رديء من المواد لتوصيل الأنابيب الرئيسة بتوصيلات المنازل. وفي بعض الأحيان فإن الانكسارات في الوصلات المنزلية المصنوعة من الحديد المقاوم للصدأ لا تقل عن مثيلاتها المصنوعة من البي في سي ومرد ذلك أسلوب التركيب وليس نوع المادة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وعلى هذا فإن من العوامل المهمة التي يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار أثناء عملية التركيب ما يلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألا يقل عمق خندق الدفن عن نحو المتر الواحد. فعلى سبيل المثال فإن استخدام عمق يفوق الأمتار الثلاثة أو عمق لا يتجاوز نصف المتر، لا يتوافق تماماً مع ما جاءت به المواصفات القياسية. كما أن توفير ظروف دفن خاصة بمناطق التقاء الأنابيب بالأكواع أو مع بعضها البعض يجب أن يكون متفقاً مع ما جاءت به المواصفات القياسية كما تظهر في الصور المرفقة، ليضمن عدم حدوث أي تسرب في تلك المناطق[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من جهة أخرى فإن أحجام وأشكال الحصى والأحجار المتضمنة في التربة المستخدمة في الدفن لها دور بالغ في التأثير في الأنابيب، حيث إن وجود حصى حادة أو ذات قطر يفوق الحد الأعلى المسموح به في المواصفات (2 سنتيمتر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وملامستها بشكل مباشر لأسطح الأنابيب الخارجية يسبب لاحقاً زيادة الحمل على تلك الأنابيب و انحناء سطحها، ومن ثم يؤدي إلى كسرها. تضاعف من تأثير هذا النوع من التكسرات العوامل التشغيلية الأخرى التي ستوضح لاحقاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأنابيب المطروقة بطريقة غير مطابقة للمواصفات لغرض عمل فتحات في الأنابيب البلاستيكية للتوصيل من شبكة أنابيب المياه كبيرة الحجم إلى الشبكات المنزلية, قد تسبب تشققات صغيرة في السطح الداخلي قريبة من زوايا تلك الفتحات سرعان ما تتحول إلى تشققات كبيرة تؤدي إلى تسرب المياه. كما أن استخدام أنواع رديئة من قواطع التوصيل بين تلك الأنابيب يضاعف التسرب عند نقط التوصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب مراعاة استعمال سائل اللصق (الغراء) بصورة صحيحة عند توصيل الأنابيب مع بعضها البعض أو مع الأكواع، حيث إن الكثير من التسربات تنتج عن وضع غير مستقر لجدران الأنابيب المتصلة بالأكواع، ولهذا نجد أن الكثير من تلك التسربات تحصل في الشبكات التي تتطلب توصيلات كثيرة مثل الشبكات المنزلية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع العلم أن جميع المواصفات القياسية لا تسمح بإخضاع أي من تلك الأنابيب أو الأكواع إلى التوسيع أو التضييق أثناء عملية التركيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومما ذكر سابقاً من أخطاء قد تحدث أثناء عملية التركيب من منفذي تلك المشاريع، فإن من الأهمية وجود رقابة وإشراف أثناء التنفيذ من المؤسسات التي يتم تنفيذ تلك المشاريع لها. كما أن الحصول على شهادات مطابقة للمواصفات في عملية التركيب أمر ضروري لتفادي مشاكل تكسرات الأنابيب بعد دفنها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]رابعا: أخطاء في التشغيل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رغم كون الظروف التشغيلية قد تعتمد اعتمادا كبيراً على مدى جودة إنتاج الأنابيب البلاستيكية واتباع المواصفات القياسية لتلك الظروف المتعلقة بالنقل والتخزين وكذلك التركيب، إلا أن دراسات علمية متعددة أثبتت أن التشغيل قد يكون سبباً منفرداً لتلك التكسرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن نسبة كبيرة من الأنابيب المتكسرة تحت تأثير ظروف تشغيلية غالباً ما تحصل نتيجة اختلاف ضغط اندفاع المياه التشغيلي المتكرر أو وجود تيار مائي مفرط الشدة، مع وجود هواء محتبس داخل الأنابيب أو نتيجة لتلك العوامل مجتمعة. ورغم اختلاف تلك العوامل، إلا أنها في الأصل تنشأ من ثقب صغير في السطح الداخلي ثم تنمو لتصبح تكسرات أوسع مسببة في نهاية المطاف حدوث تسرب ظاهر في الأنابيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ونظراً لصعوبة التحكم بتلك الضغوط الاندفاعية المتكررة والتقليل من شدة التيارات المائية في شبكات المياه فإنه من الضروري تفادي المشكلة باستخدام الحلول المناسبة، والتي أثبتت قدرتها على تجاوز تلك الظروف وهي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اختيار السماكة المناسبة للأنابيب والموصى بها في المواصفات القياسية التي تراعي شدة الضغط وتكراره، حيث إن استعمال سماكة أقل قد يفي بمتطلبات التشغيل العادي لشبكات المياه لكنه لن يفي بمتطلبات الضغوط المتكررة أو المفرطة الشدة. وعلى ذلك فإن اختيار درجة سماكة الأنابيب يعتمد على الظروف التشغيلية المصاحبة لها، ومن هنا تأتي أهمية ربط درجة السماكة من مهندسي المشاريع بالظروف التشغيلية المتوقعة. فعلى سبيل المثال فالأنابيب من الدرجة الرابعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Class IV [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قد تفي احتياجات بعض شبكات المياه القائمة، إلا أنها قد تفشل في شبكات أخرى نظراً لتعرضها لظروف تشغيلية قاسية ، مما قد يستدعي استخدام أنابيب من الدرجة الخامسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Class V [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنسجم مع المواصفات القياسية المطلوبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استعمال الصمامات الخاصة بإطلاق الهواء والصيانة الدورية لها للحد من احتباس الهواء داخل الأنابيب الذي ينتج غالباً عن التشغيل المتقطع لشبكات المياه ، مما يسبب ارتفاع الضغط ويؤدي إلى مضاعفة أثر التكسرات في تلك الأنابيب البلاستيكية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (4 يونيو 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]اما عن الاضرار الصحيه فقد اثبتت جميع التجارب التى اجريت ان ماده ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]pvc[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] استخدامها يؤدى اى الاصابه بالسرطان وان هذه المواسير عندما ترتفع درجه حرارتها يكون خطرها اكبر بكثير لانها تبدأ بالذوبان ناقله الينا اضرارها عن طريق مياه الشرب و هذه الروابط يوضح اضرار هذه الماده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23623.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]لكن هناك نوع اخر من الانابيب ليست مصنوعة من مادة[/FONT] Pcv [FONT=&quot]وإنما من مادة تسمى (بروبلين)ولونها أخضر أو أزرق لكن الوصل يكون بشكل لحام حراري بواسطة ماكينة لحام خاصة ويقال أن هذه الطريقة هي الأجود...وأفضل المواصفات لها هي المواصفات الألمانية وتوجد منها عدة صناعات مثل الألماني والتركي والأردني وهم باللون الأخضر بينما الإيطالي يكون باللون الأزرق[/FONT].[FONT=&quot]والانابيب الحرارية الالمانية هى انابيب ممتازة لا تتلف بسهولة وتقاوم درجات الحراة العالية التي تصل الى 300 درجة مئوية ولا تنكسر بسهولة ولا يترسب بها الاملاح من كالسيوم وكلوريد وغيرهما وبالتالي لا تنسد او تساعد على تكون الطحالب او البكتيريا وهى سهلة التركيب وتتحمل الضغوط المائية العالية في وصلاتها (( بمعنى أخر هى الانابيب الممتازة لاي مهندس )) الا انها غالية الثمن[/FONT].[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهذا جدول مقارنه[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]منقول: [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]fusiotherm [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]pipe system[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]P.V.C [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]pipe system[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]No glue is used, only heating (fusion) [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Glue is used and essential. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Material is homogenous, no glue, no additives. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Glue could be dissolved by water flow and so dissolved into drinking water. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]No leaking. Very strong stability because parts are welded as they are molded together. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Glue cannot keep parts 100% connected, so by time, glue becomes weak and parts loose, leakage problem will start! [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]While installation, if one connection is done wrong, adjustment could be done within 3 minutes maximum and then the system could be operated directly. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]While installation, if one connection is done wrong, it would take 24 hours till the system could be operated again after adjustment. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bearing high pressure loads up to 80 bars! [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Cannot bear high-pressure loads. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]One pipe for hot and cold water. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]One pipe for hot water and another one for cold water. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Expected life span is very long, more than 75 years. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Expected life span compared to aquatherm is very short. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Pipe material is hygienic and P.V.C free that’s why [/FONT][FONT=&quot]aquatherm[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]products are approved by Green Peace organization. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]P.V.C nowadays is not hygienically recommended material.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot] و اخيرا و ليس اخرا قد بدأت بعض الدول الى التجاه الثانى بدلا من ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]pvc[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و فضلوا ايضا استخدام الفخار لضمان سلامه المواطنين الصحيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عسى ان اكون قد اضفت لكم بهذا البحث فقد بحثت كثيرا لاجمع لكم هذه المعلومات ونسألكم الدعاء[/FONT]*​


----------



## ABU_TURKI (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير

وشكرا لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ahmaddeyab (28 يونيو 2009)

الاخت المهندسة / أم ليلى 
تحية طيبة ,
ارجو منكى التكرم بذكر جميع الاضافات التى تضاف لخلطة البى فى سى مثل كربونات الكالسيوم والتيتانيوم والاستابليزر والاستريك اسيد وغيرها ومزايا زيادة كل مكون وعيوب نقص كل مكون فى جدول وكذلك جميع الاضافات التى تستخدم فى انتاج المواسير البى فى سى 
ولكى الشكر على اسهاماتك المتميزه


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## كلبون (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللله فيكى يا اخت على هذه المشاركة
بس عندى استفسار بخصوص شهادات الجودة اللازم توفرها عند المصنع لهذه الانابيب
اذا ممكن تزودينا بامثلة عن هذه الشروط و المواصفات اللازم توفرها لكى نعتمد الانابيب 
*


----------



## احمد محمد حسان (16 يوليو 2009)

اود عرض انواع المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكات المياه


----------



## السيد احمد (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عامر يحيى الجرجيس (2 يوليو 2010)

الأخت المهندسة أم ليلى المحترمـــ’
تحية وسلام أرجو التكرم بأرسال المواصفات القياسية لهذه الأنابيب وأكون لك من الشاكرين حفظك الله .


----------



## سعيد معمل (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## iraqivisionary (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فريد رضوان (23 فبراير 2011)

*مواسير البولى الالمانى*

جزاك اللة خير ارجو مقدار التمدد بالنسبى للمواسير البولى الالمانى المستخدمة للمياة الساخنة وما هى افضل طريقة لعلاج التمدد باستخدام وصلات مرنة او بتقنية تركيب معينة .


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الدره المصون (4 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## mohammedsharaby (6 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
الأخت أم ليلى
أريد أن أعرف إن كان بالمكان تزويدي بنصنيف مواسر الpvc


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
الأخت أم ليلى
أريد أن أعرف إن كان بالمكان تزويدي بنصنيف مواسر الpvc


----------



## nemnem88 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## النور القادم (2 أغسطس 2012)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> *الاخوه الكرام جائنى هذا السؤال اليوم فى الاعمال الصحية افضل انواع تركيب الانابييب وتمديدات هل هو البى فى سى ام البروبلين ام الحديد من الاخ عادل الجزار200 و لكنى احببت ان اشارككم عسى الله ان تعم الفائده *
> *سنتكلم عن اول نوعين و ذلك لانهم الاكثر استخدام اما الحديد فأستخداماته قليله جدا*
> *
> **مواسير ال** pvc *​ *مكونه من ثلاث عناصر هى الكربون**النيتروجين الكلور**
> **وهناك انواع منها** pvc upvc cpvc**: **مادة** Upvc **هي نفسها مادة** Pvc **الأساسية وحرف الـ** U **يشير الى أنها مادة غير لدنة وهذه المادة تستخدم للماء البارد سواء كان للصرف الصحي أو مياه الشرب الباردة إذ أن هذه المادة لا تتحمل حرارة أكبر من 65 درجة مئوية ثم تبدأ بالذوبان**.** اما ال** cpvc **فيشير حرف ال** c **الى**الكلور حيث انه يوجد بكثافه اعلى مما يعطيها مقاومه اعلى للحراره تصل الى 103 درجه**لذلك تستخدم فى مواسير مياه الشرب الحاره** و تستخدم **upvc **للصرف وتغذية المياه نستخدم** cpvc **او على الاقل **pvc*​



نقلا عن موقع The Differences Between UPVC & PVC Pipes | eHow.com
استخدام مواسير ال cpvc لماء الشرب .. بالتالي لا يمكننا استخدام مواسير ال pvc ؟؟

وجدتك تنبه لهذا في الفقرة الثالثة و هذا تأكيد من هذا الموقع



 PVC pipe is used as a replacement for copper and aluminum piping on non-potable water, replacing metal piping in waste lines, irrigation systems and pool circulation systems. Because it resists corrosion and degradation from biological sources, it's a durable product to use in plumbing systems. It's easily cut and its joints don't require soldering, fastening with glue instead, and offers a little amount of give when pipes aren't sized perfectly, so PVC pipe is frequently chosen by handymen as an easier-to-use alternative to metal piping.

The use of uPVC isn't quite as widespread in plumbing in America, though its durability has helped it to become the material of choice for plumbing sewage lines, replacing cast-iron pipe. It's also frequently used in manufacturing exterior drainage systems such as rain gutter downspouts.

The only type of plastic pipe that should be used for transmission of drinking water is cPVC pipe. 

وتستخدم الأنابيب البلاستيكية كبديل للنحاس وأنابيب الألومنيوم في غير الصالحة للشرب، لتحل محل أنابيب معدنية في خطوط النفايات وشبكات الري ونظم التداول السباحة. لأنها تقاوم التآكل والتدهور من مصادر بيولوجية، انها منتج دائم للاستخدام في أنظمة السباكة. لقد قطع عليه بسهولة والمفاصل لها لا تحتاج لحام، والربط مع الغراء بدلا من ذلك، ويوفر كمية قليلة من اعطاء عندما أنابيب ليست الحجم تماما، بحيث يتم اختيار الأنابيب البلاستيكية في كثير من الأحيان من قبل العمال المهرة كبديل أسهل للاستخدام على المعدن الأنابيب.

استخدام upvc ليست واردة على نطاق واسع كما هو الحال في السباكة في أمريكا، على الرغم من متانته أنه ساعد على أن تصبح هذه المواد من خيار لخطوط الصرف الصحي والسباكة، واستبدال أنابيب الحديد الزهر. كما انها كثيرا ما تستخدم في تصنيع أنظمة الصرف الخارجي مثل دوونسبوتس مزراب المطر.

 النوع الوحيد من الأنابيب البلاستيكية التي ينبغي أن تستخدم لنقل مياه الشرب CPVC الأنابيب.


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بحث رائع


----------



## kotoz99 (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكى يا بشمهندسة موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## عبده طلبه (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه الفرق عندما أقول مواسير pvc schedule 40 or 80 وعندما أقول pvc class 3 أو class 5
ايه الفرق لما أختار على أساس class أو على أساس الـ Schedule ؟


----------

